# Jigging



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello,

My name is JEAN SCURTU and i was member 2coolfishing some years ago but when the site was change, i can't sign in for no reason(i was trying many times ,but no chance ) and THANKS GOD,now i can sign again in this nice site.
I like to fish just with long spinning rods ( many built by me ) using artificials bait.My preferred place to fish was ROLLOVER PASS, but my last fishing at ROLLOVER PASS was in 19 May 2017. Before 2017 ,2-3 years i stop fishing for medical reason (i am disable,problems with my leg +peripheral neuropathy) My neuropathy maske my legs frozen at 78 F and i don't have right balance.I 19 May my friend ,Leo Garcia (Cuban ,American citizen) and Otis tennis couch take me with Otis car BMW X3 for night fishing under light at ROLLOVER PASS and later home again.
Was not the best fishing,but very difficulty i was able to catch the limit on speckled trout fishing with jig.I was fishing with one SAGE 9 ft.W12 fly rod,change by me in spinning rod with SIC match guides.tH FISH START LAIOT ,JUST AFTER TIDE CHANGE IN INCOMING TIDE.My reel was DAIWA SS TOURNAMENT 1300 with australian braid 10 lb +Japan flourocarbon leader 14 lb...

Many people asking me why i don't make again report on 2coolfishing and i was telling because i can sign in.I don't fish anymore,just i have pleasure to look in 2coolfishing to see about how is the fishing now.

Best wishes for 2coolfishing member !!!


----------

